# Cabelas , Dundee, Mi



## Woodman1 (May 10, 2006)

OK, I just sent in my entry form for the Cabelas , Dundee, Mi cook on 07/07-/7/08. I hadda pay by credit card so there is no backing out! $200 is quite a bit steeper than Grand Rapids, but the prize $$ is good! So, Puff and Bruce, see you there! Looks like I'll be buying a prime rib for Bruce! Greg, you don't need to commit, but you are welcome to come along if you can. Kloset, you doing this one, or GR?


----------



## Bruce B (May 10, 2006)

I'll be there.


----------



## Puff1 (May 11, 2006)

I'm in!



What about Prime Rib for Puff =P~


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 12, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I'm in!
> 
> 
> 
> What about Prime Rib for Puff =P~



I heard they're just giving you the bone!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 12, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> OK, I just sent in my entry form for the Cabelas , Dundee, Mi cook on 07/07-/7/08. I hadda pay by credit card so there is no backing out! $200 is quite a bit steeper than Grand Rapids, but the prize $$ is good! So, Puff and Bruce, see you there! Looks like I'll be buying a prime rib for Bruce! Greg, you don't need to commit, but you are welcome to come along if you can. Kloset, you doing this one, or GR?



I'm probably going to skip Grand Rapids because of the non-availability of electricity.  Do you have a link to the Dundee event?  Do you know if they
are providing electricity?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 12, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's time to put a generator on that new pit!! Make it self contained!   8-[


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 12, 2006)

Larry,

The new cooker has a battery backup but it's only good for six hours.  I really don't feel like buying a generator for one cookoff.  All the events I cooked in last year had electric available except Michigan.  Ohio even had a free breakfast for the cooks. Oinktoberfest had free bags of Humphrey's lump and briquesttes and apple cider and t-shirts, so why can't Michigan supply electricity?  Now I know why Moe cooks his meat in his restaurant and brings it to the comp in the morning. :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 12, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Larry,
> 
> The new cooker has a battery backup but it's only good for six hours.  I really don't feel like buying a generator for one cookoff.  All the events I cooked in last year had electric available except Michigan.  Ohio even had a free breakfast for the cooks. Oinktoberfest had free bags of Humphrey's lump and briquesttes and apple cider and t-shirts, so why can't Michigan supply electricity?  Now I know why Moe cooks his meat in his restaurant and brings it to the comp in the morning. :grin:



Now that you mentioned the "facts" I'll have to agree with you!  Sounds like all of the other event organizers "catered" to the participants, but the ones in GR don't really care.  I think I'd pass too if I were you!


----------



## Bruce B (May 12, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dallas, if memory serves me right (and there's a leap) electricity was available at Cabella's in Dundee.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 12, 2006)

Thank's Bruce.  I'll enter it if they have electricity.  Did you go to the event last year?  I heard a lot of great things about it from the participants but I see that the event was almost cancelled due to a less than enthusiastic crowd.  Many complaints about not getting free BBQ!

Here is the link to the discussion:

http://forums.cabelas.com/showthread.ph ... 1#post3191

I'll give John Porter a call and find out about the electric situation.


----------



## Bruce B (May 12, 2006)

There were some complaints from the public about not being able to have any BBQ after being allowed to mingle amongst the teams, however, as stated on the forum link you posted and the same as in Grand Rapids, teams are more than welcome to give it away it just can not be sold. 

I was there with BBQBob last year and we gave away quite a few samples to the public, people were happy that came by our setup, we fed them well.

I don't think this is the reason Cabella's was thinking of not doing the cook-offs again though, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 12, 2006)

We've always given our meats away after turn in.  Never had a desire to eat any BBQ after cooking it all night and day.  Crowds were always most appreciative.  I saw that Cabella's has cut down the number of competitions from 10 last year to four this year.  My guess is that the competitions didn't generate the crowds that they thought they would and possibly not enough teams entered the competitions to pay for the payouts and cost to run the comp but I also understand that last year was the first year for the Cabela's competition.  It takes a while to build up a competition.  Hope they stick with it.  It would be nice if they could be recognized as a KCBS state championship.  I think they would pick up some extra teams that way.  I saw last years mystery meat was wild boar.  I wonder what it will be this year, wolverine perhaps?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 12, 2006)

*Link to the contest*

Here is the link:


http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... nge06.html

Looks like there are only three competitions this year, Dundee, MI, Kansas City, KS, and Hamburg, PA.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 12, 2006)

Well I did confirm that they have electricity so I'll send an application in.

The cheap SOB's are charging $30 in addition to the $200 entry fee for electric. But still cheaper than getting a generator so I'll pay it.

Bruce, one question.  In the application they mention that KCBS rules apply to the 4 main categories.  Is this a KCBS event and is the contest a qualifier for Jack Daniels and the American Royal?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 12, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Well I did confirm that they have electricity so I'll send an application in.
> 
> The cheap SOB's are charging $30 in addition to the $200 entry fee for electric. But still cheaper than getting a generator so I'll pay it.
> 
> Bruce, one question.  In the application they mention that KCBS rules apply to the 4 main categories.  Is this a KCBS event and is the contest a qualifier for Jack Daniels and the American Royal?



What do you expect from a "Blue" state?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 12, 2006)

Kloset, or should I call you Clampett(Jed) now, not sure if it's KCBS sanctioned...most likely not if they are soliciting voluntary judges.  It's going to be governed by KCBS rules which will mean "garnish will be"...you know the routine.  Prize money is nice for this.  Look forward to seeing everyone again.  Very very doubtful this is a Lynchburg qualifier.  Am I to understand we can't give out samples???  That sucks. I'll just pack it there and throw it in the cooler to vacuum pack when I get home.  Just what I want...more bbq in the freezer.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 12, 2006)

I sent my application in this afternoon.  Shortest application I ever saw.  They didn't want to know the team name, head cook, phone number, email address, just name and credit card number.  I sent them all that additional information as well and asked for confirmation when they run my credit card number.  I guess they didn't learn from last years mistakes/complaints.  I won't give my BBQ away but if some of it should disappear while I'm not looking so be it.  BBQ competitions are all about free BBQ!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 12, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":1nr1ltaw]Well I did confirm that they have electricity so I'll send an application in.
> 
> The cheap SOB's are charging $30 in addition to the $200 entry fee for electric. But still cheaper than getting a generator so I'll pay it.
> 
> Bruce, one question.  In the application they mention that KCBS rules apply to the 4 main categories.  Is this a KCBS event and is the contest a qualifier for Jack Daniels and the American Royal?



What do you expect from a "Blue" state?[/quote:1nr1ltaw]

 :grin: After further review maybe I won't give them any free BBQ! :razz: 

I notice that they're even charging for Ice!  You'ld think that $200 would get you some frozen water, wouldn't you? Oinktoberfest looks better all the time!


----------



## Bruce B (May 12, 2006)

I hear they're giving away free Pistons T-Shirts though. :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Puff1 (May 12, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I hear they're giving away free Pistons T-Shirts though. :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


Damn   , a t-shirt and the bones from the Prime Rib =P~ 



Prime Rib has bones


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 12, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Lil' Puff Puff, rib roasts have bones.  That's why some are called "bone in" rib roasts.  But from what I hear the bone you're gonna get ain't from the roast!


----------



## Puff1 (May 12, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Lil' Puff Puff, rib roasts have bones.  That's why some are called "bone in" rib roasts.  But from what I hear the bone you're gonna get ain't from the roast!  [/quote:32voxh3o]
 #-o  :hide:


----------



## Woodman1 (May 14, 2006)

It is KCBC sanctioned and is a "State Championship"event. I opted out of the electricity.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 15, 2006)

So is Grand Rapids.  Can't have two representatives to Lynchburg.  I believe there is some sort of coin flip if I remember correctly or someone makes the determination on who goes but it is not both.  I don't know if I like not having certified judges.  Would definitely make a difference on what you turn in...if you think about it.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 15, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> So is Grand Rapids.  Can't have two representatives to Lynchburg.  I believe there is some sort of coin flip if I remember correctly or someone makes the determination on who goes but it is not both.  I don't know if I like not having certified judges.  Would definitely make a difference on what you turn in...if you think about it.



Better boil those ribs until grey and falling off the bone, throw on some KC Masterpiece with honey, finish over the grill.  That's what the non-certified judges will be looking for!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (May 18, 2006)

Any comps going on in MI from Aug 3rd-8th???  Eh, thought I would ask.


----------

